# Looking for a Japanese Jiu Jitsu dojo in Japan



## Ray Yates

Hi all , 

I am looking for a Japanese Jiu Jitsu dojo in Japan. 
I would be very grateful if you can recommend a dojo that you have tried. 
Despite my best efforts and hours of research online, I've been  unable to find a dojo in Japan, would this indicate that JJJ is not  practised there ? if so would 
Aikido be a good alternative? 
if so I would be very grateful for a dojo recommendation. 

Best regards, 
Ray


----------



## 72ronin

Perhaps you should search for "JuJutsu"... You may get better results with that


----------



## Chris Parker

The other thing to remember is that "Jujutsu" is a very broad term, and relates to modern systems, classical (Koryu) systems, purely unarmed systems, lightly armed systems, grappling-heaby systems, ground fighting systems, striking systems, and so on. So by wanting to find a Jujutsu dojo, the first thing is to figure out what you're actually after, then to look at what would be local to wherever you would be in Japan. If these aren't looked to first, the rest is really kinda moot.


----------



## oaktree

Really you can not find a Koryu Jujutsu school in Japan...........?

1.Call it Jujutsu if you start asking Japanese where a Jiujitsu school is they might be like huh.

2.As Chris has said you should try to the name of the particular ryuha you are looking for.

3.Location is important right now trying to find a Jujutsu school around Tokyo is not such a good idea you know crisis and everything.

Good luck in your search


----------



## Bruno@MT

Searching for jujutsu would be a good first start. jiu jitsu is not a Japanese term.
Genbukan may be interesting for you, depending on where you live.
There are various genbukan dojo in Japan that also also part of KJJR and teach classical jujutsu
http://www.genbukan.org/cgi-bin/site.pl?


----------



## Tanaka

Where in Japan are you, if you don't mind me asking?

Mr. Parker is correct  about Jujutsu being used as a broad term. So you most likely need to search out a specific ryuha.
Also spelling the hepburn romaji isn't as important as pronunciation. A lot of native Japanese use different romaji systems. You might possibly see them romanize it as Jyu jutu. So it's best to use Kanji &#26580;&#34899; while searching in Japan.


----------



## David43515

You might consider writing to the Budokan in Tokyo. Or looking for a Jujutsu school in the US and then finding out if they`re affiliated with any dojo in Japan.


----------



## lklawson

I'm gonna say that right now may not be the best time.  

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------

